# Linux Installations CD selbst gemacht...



## Scorcher (9. Juli 2004)

Hi Folks 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wos ein paar gute Anleitungen gibt, wie man sich seine Install CDs selber bastelt  Ich verwende ja eigentlich immer die selbe Software und hab auch 3 extra kernelmodule. Jetzt will ich das dahingehend automatisieren dass ich eine CD/DVD selber machen will, wo meine software und meine configs schon enthalten sind... bin echt dankbar für jede Hilfe. 
rya. 
Scorcher24


----------



## Sway (10. Juli 2004)

Also du kannst dir ein Image von deinem aktuellen System machen und einfach nur neu auf deine Festplatte einspielen.

Vielleicht ist MONDO das was du suchst


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du Debian verwendest solltest Du 'Jigdo' zum eigene Installations CD/DVD erstellen benutzen !


----------



## Sway (10. Juli 2004)

Weisst du auch wie das funktioniert? Ich hab es immer nur zum saugen/upgraden meiner Images genommen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2004)

Naja, man muss die Templatedateien selbst erstellen dazu. Leider gibt es kein einfacheres Tool dazu 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Jigdo/


----------



## Scorcher (12. Juli 2004)

*hmm..*

Also jigido is da net so des richtige. Mondo ist auch net so wirklich was ich suche.
Ich geh mal näher drauf ein: 
Es muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben zum Beispiel die MinimalInstallation von Debian oder das BootImage von Mandrake  zu nehmen, einfach nur ein paar .debs oder rpms hinzuzufügen und dann ne eigene "distri" daraus zu machen. das problem sind halt nur die abhängigkeiten, sonst könnte ich des ja ohne prog  das müsste man irgendwie lösen. Und wo muss ich die FIles eintragen damit Sie vom rpm prog erkannt werden kann man die db manuell editieren oder is des net möglich
ich hoffe ich frag net gar zu viel  
rya. scorcher24


----------

